# iRobot Roomba for Aquariums



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

OK....maybe initially sounds stupid but think about it a bit. 

Why not have an iRobot Roomba device to continually vacuum your aquarium gravel, especially in large tanks like my 150 Gallon? *r2
Rechargeable waterproof design shouldn't be that difficult. 

Has anyone ever seen anything like this? 
Cost prohibitive?

Would be way cool...Thinkin' outside the box! *w3


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would buy one..I can hear someone else chiming in with "your filter is supposed to do that..." Though.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

they have automatic glass cleaners


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

There are Roomba-thingies for swimming pool bottom vacuuming that are run off of the outlet for the pool filter. I imagine someone could build one along that line with a powerhead, but I believe the uneven nature of gravel substrate combined with obstructions like plants and rocks would make the ability of the Roomba very limited.

My solution? Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They burrow into the substrate and clean it for you. They're virtually invisible, since they live in the substrate, and they're considered pest snails so you can probably get them for free from your local mom&pop LFS, if they're infested.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Guy has the right idea with the pool cleaner .The iRobot company even makes remote gutter cleaners.
Here's a link to snail bot(the glass cleaner marshall mentioned)
ROBOSNAIL Automatic Aquarium Cleaner | WellBots
Here is the gutter cleaner(one of my customers sent me info on this like 6 years ago)
iRobot: iRobot Looj? Gutter Cleaning Robot: iRobot Looj? 330
seems like they could make anything and right around $299 seems to be the magic number!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

MTS will only take you so far. They do nothing compared to vacuuming. They may be better than nothing to some extent. I have had 500+ in a 75g and still didn't make much difference in cleaning more than just the surface of the substrate.


----------

